# Plumbing Work Needed



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking to have some gas lines installed in my home in the near future to tap into natural gas. U guys know of any reputable plumbers that can tackle this job for a honest price? Thanks.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Ben Nelson, Nelson Plumbing. He's a on here as blazerben.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Make sure the person is certified for gas. Not all plumbers are. If Ben doesn't work out for ya try Steve Blackwell. 255-0969. VERY good pricing!


----------

